# Maintaining humidity in a Tortoise Table



## Redfoot Sam (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi. I'm Sam, and this is my first post here! I own a 10 year old Redfoot and have a question about humidity in my tortoise table that I recently built.
The table is about 6.5' X 3'. My first attempt at keeping heat and humidity in was to create a wooden "tent" over the top with one side on a hinge so I can lift it to get into the enclosure.


I did this, and heat now stays at 80 with no problem.
The problem it the humidity. When i spray it, it will go up to 40 Percent or so, but only for a few minutes. What can I do to keep the humidity up?
P.S. For substrate, I have about three inches of topsoil, and about an inch and a half of cypress mulch.
Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

Spraying does no good at all. You have to pour a pitcherful or more of water over the substrate and mix it up with your hand to get all the substrate evenly moistened. It would also help if you put a piece of aluminum cooking foil over the space created by the lights.


----------



## wellington (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello and Welcome. Use warm water and try to keep the top layer dryer then underneath. RF are prone to shell rot if constantly sitting on wet substrate.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Sam, and welcome to the forum! 

That's a lovely setup. Your tort is really lucky-touch wood. By the way, any pics of your tort?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2016)

Is that analog hydrometer what you are using to read the RH%? It is unlikely that you'll get an accurate reading from that.

I like to use the digital thermometer/hydrometer from AcuRite. It's like 10 bucks. 

The foil tent and adding more water will make a difference, too.


----------



## Alex Z (Dec 28, 2016)

Redfoot Sam said:


> Hi. I'm Sam, and this is my first post here! I own a 10 year old Redfoot and have a question about humidity in my tortoise table that I recently built.
> The table is about 6.5' X 3'. My first attempt at keeping heat and humidity in was to create a wooden "tent" over the top with one side on a hinge so I can lift it to get into the enclosure.
> View attachment 194759
> View attachment 194760
> ...



I purchased a mini greenhouse from amazon..its been holding at 70-75 steady and hot...well worth it...they come in many shapes and sizes...


----------

